# SL4 and 303 FC



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone have actual issues with this combo? From zipp's website they do not advise this rear wheel on a SL4 frame and McLaren Venge due to limited clearance between the rim and the inner chain stay. 

In fact, there's about less than 3mm of clearance between it on my set up (size 49). I can imagine the rim scraping the frame under load especially when you are cornering.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I was concerned with my S-Works SL3, but it worked out fine. I saw the warning about your bike. If you have about .100 inches on a side, try applying a piece of clear protective tape on each side of the stay and ride hard for a while. Then check the tape for wear.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

My Venge has 404 FCs with plenty of clearance. Guy at the shop has run 303 FC tubs on his SL4.


----------



## barteau (Oct 10, 2011)

Seems to work for Tom too.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

On stage 8 of the ToC this year...Tom used a 808 front and 404 rear. Wonder if it's because of rubbing issues. I've never seen a pro rider do that.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

808 and 404 are thinner on the SL4. So no issues on those. 

Its that fat 303 FC. 

Even on the 2011 non FC rim (1mm thinner than FC rims), Zipp says its still pretty tight. Tough luck


----------



## barteau (Oct 10, 2011)

@AvantDale:

Interesting, I sure would like to know what the reason for that as well!!


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting. If manufacturers start having to make frames wider to cope with these wide rims, then presumably any aero advantage of the rim just got lost?


----------



## djwalker (Oct 3, 2009)

On my old Tarmac Pro SL I could rub my 404's on the chainstay when I really applied the power. On my SL4 - no problem. It was the fat part of the rim about halfway down the profile that rubbed. You could hear it and see the rub marks on the wheel decals.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a 49cm SL-4 with 404 FC and have no issues.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bluffplace said:


> I have a 49cm SL-4 with 404 FC and have no issues.


I concur with that statement. I have a 404 FC clinchers and there's reasonable amount of gap between the chainstays. Im in a market to switch my 303 FC tubular rear for a 404 FC tubular.


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

two things going on here...

1. the OP was inquiring about 303s not 404s
2. To those commenting on 404s and stay rub, the 404 FCs have a different hub flange with the new 188 hub in the rear to increase the stiffness (from the non-FC 404s) for those out of the saddle bursts (via width and the non-drive side has been canted by 2 degrees)...not so much to do with the frame, but in the wheel design. 

To quote Ghostbusters....we're crossing the streams.


----------

